# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Conferences >  Inside 3D Printing Conference in San Diego - Dec 14-15 - Who's going?

## Eddie

I'm planning on making the trip across country to attend Inside 3D Printing in San Diego in December.  Any other forum members planning on attending?  I'd love to meet up.

This will be my 5th Inside 3D Printing Conference and I know I always look forward to them.

----------


## curious aardvark

so what sort of stuff goes on at these then ?

----------


## Eddie

They are always very informative.  The exhibits usually include the biggest 3d printer and filament manufacturers in the world, and you get to see the latest technology first hand.  As far as the conferences go, they have multiple tracks where you can learn quite a lot from experts and executives within the industry.

----------


## awerby

It looks like I'll be going - one of my sculptures will be in the Nature Game they're running, sort of a Turing test for 3D objects. And I'll probably be in a panel discussion as well. So sure, let's meet up. 

Andrew Werby
www.computersculpture.com

----------


## printing3d

Sorry I missed it. Looks like it was a great conference.

----------


## awerby

I wrote a short piece about it for my blog: http://computersculpture.com/blog#fr...ech2016_anchor

Andrew Werby
www.computersculpture.com

----------


## printing3d

Wow, thanks for the write-up. My favorite of the printers you mentioned is the Arfona. I think dentistry will probably be one of the first contact points for 3D printing for most people.

----------


## phongdw

It seems I know this information a bit late

----------


## printing3d

Yeah, me too.

----------


## xenwarps

If I can go for work as a business trip, then I suppose I'd have to :P

----------


## JackMcConick

Wish I had known the information sooner. I'm learning everything I can about 3D Printing.

----------

